# Jameer Nelson



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

How is he playing?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> How is he playing?


Not that great, but he doesn't get many minutes. I was looking at stats the other day and I believe his assist to turnover ratio is pretty good per 48. But so far, he hasn't shot the ball that well. He has had his moments, but not a lot of them.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

He hasn't shot the ball well at all, and he's looked pretty timid at times with his shot, and with taking the ball to the hole. Sure he's had his moments where he's played like the Jameer Nelson he's capable of being, but for the most part he's played poorly this year.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

*poorly?*

Playing poorly?

He has been getting like 12 minutes a night and I think he still leads all rookies in assists. His A/T ration is like 4:1. And other rookies are getting bigger minutes and not producing. 

Of course you can't play him over Francis, but put Jameer in their for 30 minutes, and I'm sure you would be pleased.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: poorly?*



> Originally posted by <b>patrick_wandalowski</b>!
> Playing poorly?
> 
> He has been getting like 12 minutes a night and I think he still leads all rookies in assists. His A/T ration is like 4:1. And other rookies are getting bigger minutes and not producing.
> ...


He's shooting 30% and even though he's getting assists I don't see him making any great plays for his teammates.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: poorly?*



> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> He's shooting 30% and even though he's getting assists I don't see him making any great plays for his teammates.


I agree. Make no mistake about it, if you've watched the games you know that Jameer has played poorly, and the numbers may not necessarily reflect that, but he hasn't played up to his abilities thus far.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

He hasn't played as well as I'd hoped. Then again he isn't getting many minutes. I think he will be fine. It takes time for young PGs to adjust, especially when they are getting low minutes.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

just give him time


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: poorly?*



> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> He's shooting 30% and even though he's getting assists I don't see him making any great plays for his teammates.


I'm not trying to criticize your opinion, but an assist is an assist, whether it looks "great" or not. Obviously whether the pass is behind the back between three defenders or a pass for an easy bucket it doesn't really matter. The point that Nelson can find the teammate in an easy scoring opportunity to gain the assist is satisfactory. He's currently averagin 2 assists for every 0.6 turnovers in 11 minutes. Maybe it's just me, but last time I checked the refs weren't giving out extra points for Jason Williams' fancy passes out in Memphis. It might not be a "great play" that Nelson is running when he gets his assists, but that isn't really the point, is it? It's the same 2 points (or 3).
Nelson seems like the type of player that runs on confidence, and without logging enough minutes I can't see him playing great basketball and hitting his shot consistently. Give him some time, and I think he'll be more successful than Gaines or Sasser were at the point.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Nelson has not played great, but I don't think he has necessarily been that terrible either. Unlike when Sasser and Gaines used to get into games, Nelson doesn't really do anything to hurt the team when he is on the court. And his defense on opposing PGs has been unspectacular but solid. I think Nelson will eventually be a really solid PG once he gets the minutes. If Francis stays here long-term though, that may not be in Orlando.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: poorly?*



> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to criticize your opinion, but an assist is an assist, whether it looks "great" or not. Obviously whether the pass is behind the back between three defenders or a pass for an easy bucket it doesn't really matter. The point that Nelson can find the teammate in an easy scoring opportunity to gain the assist is satisfactory. He's currently averagin 2 assists for every 0.6 turnovers in 11 minutes. Maybe it's just me, but last time I checked the refs weren't giving out extra points for Jason Williams' fancy passes out in Memphis. It might not be a "great play" that Nelson is running when he gets his assists, but that isn't really the point, is it? It's the same 2 points (or 3).
> Nelson seems like the type of player that runs on confidence, and without logging enough minutes I can't see him playing great basketball and hitting his shot consistently. Give him some time, and I think he'll be more successful than Gaines or Sasser were at the point.


I can't speak for Captain Obvious, but I think you misunderstood what he was trying to say. By not making any great plays, I don't think he was referring to fancy plays, or behind the back passes or anything like. I think he simply means Nelson isn't making high quality assists, so to speak. Two points are two points, but some baskets are more due to the assister than others. Sometimes, the two points being scored are everything to do with the scorer making a great play rather than the passer doing anything special. Stephon Marbury is routinely among the leaders in assists per game in the NBA, but I don't think he's one of the top passers in the league. If that's what Captain Obvious was getting at, I agree.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Before Draft day I thought Jameer was a lock to be a top 10 pick, but somehow Orlando snagged him, and it's obvious he wasn't going to get a lot of time behind the Franchise. He's played pretty good so far I guess, this is just a learning season for him.


----------



## cheepseats (Nov 3, 2004)

I believe Jameer is not getting the minutes because he’s lack of confidence while he’s in there. Davis has no problem moving Steve to the two and putting Jameer at the one spot. I think that was part of what made Bogans expendable and when Mobley went down that seemed to be his first option. But, It didn’t work out due to decisions like going to basket and being rejected (instead of kicking it back out). It also looks like Jameer is just realizing his size does make a difference at this level. He has great BB instincts so you know he’ll find a way to get around just as he did at every other level. 

If he takes advantage of his quickness with a pressing defense, stealing and disrupt the flow of the other team (DA was good at that) he’ll get the minutes while he is looking for. This will also give time to find his shot and learn the tendencies of his teammates.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: poorly?*



> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't speak for Captain Obvious, but I think you misunderstood what he was trying to say. By not making any great plays, I don't think he was referring to fancy plays, or behind the back passes or anything like. I think he simply means Nelson isn't making high quality assists, so to speak. Two points are two points, but some baskets are more due to the assister than others. Sometimes, the two points being scored are everything to do with the scorer making a great play rather than the passer doing anything special. Stephon Marbury is routinely among the leaders in assists per game in the NBA, but I don't think he's one of the top passers in the league. If that's what Captain Obvious was getting at, I agree.


Yes this is what I meant. I probably should have worded it better because I don't give a crap about behind-the-back passes and all that sort of thing.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think it comes down to Nelson's role right now. I think part of this might be the fault of Johnny Davis, although I am not too worried about it right now. Nelson doesn't appear to be playing the way he did in college. In college, he was always on attack. You can tell so far this year he is thinking way too much and is really worrying about being the "true" point guard and running the offense.

I'd like to eventually see Johnny use him like Orlando initially used Darrell Armstrong. Just put him out there and let him loose. Let him attack. Give him the green light. I think he'd be much more effective that way. But I am still pretty confident he is going to be a good player. Even though his numbers aren't all that great, he clearly is 100 times more comfortable on the court than Gaines was.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Update?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Update?


Pretty much the same. Sometimes he plays great, sometimes not so great. In the last game against the Knicks he actually lead Orlando's best comeback attempt in the second half making a couple good defensive plays and hitting some shots.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I think he's more of insurance for the Magic in case Mobley leaves after the season. And I'm pretty torn between what happens. I like Mobley's play this season, but at the same time I do want Nelson to succeed in the NBA and get more PT. Hard choice :sigh:


----------

